# Water Hyacinth in the tank



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

You probably have dwarf water lettuce, and your hyacinth if will likely starve and begin to turn yellow and decline as it competes with your other plants for nutrients. Water hyacninths are nutrient sponges like the water lettuce, just larger and hungrier.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It will do just fine under decent light. I keep it in 3 of my tanks and it reproduces like crazy. Fish like the roots. 

v3


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Lots of variables there - food is important Bluebugs, don't disregard that.
How much you feed your fish, fertilizer regime, light, all come into play - it's not all about
light - far from. Some people try to overwinter them under lights and wonder why they turn yellow. Each tank is different, so because they great for one person with their practices doesn't mean they'll thrive the same way for a different keeper with a different regimen - just keep all the requirements in mind, and keep the needs
of your other plants in mind too. You're adding a plant that will absorb a lot of nutrients.


----------



## Bluebugs (May 1, 2013)

Good to know James. I'm going to keep an eye out for the other plants, if they start to yellow or die the hyacinth is gone. I feed my fish once a day (twice some days), but no ferts. I think it will be ok. 

and the water lettuce is 100% genuine. I have it in my pond and it gets huge, but teeny in the tank.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

My water lettuce did the same thing.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I still yet have to find a conclusive evidence that 'dwarf' water lettuce actually exists. All of my personal experience points to a single variety.

v3


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There is no such thing as 'Dwarf Water Lettuce'. 
There is dwarfed water lettuce- when grown under insufficient light it stays small. 

To me, this suggests that the water hyacinth will need more light, too. Especially if you added it as a nutrient sponge. You want it to grow as fast as possible to soak up the nitrogen.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah good call on the water lettuce thing. I went and looked at the ones in my pond and they are indeed starting to show some size this season.
They kick out daughter plants and multiply at a very small size which I like.


----------

